# Put Out All Camp Fires



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

Crazy!! Hard to believe someone would leave it like that. If it's too hot to touch, it's too hot to leave!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## jwburdge (Apr 9, 2014)

Not surprising on the Upper C..... more booze than brains. I do love this stretch of water and appreciate the effort to keep it from burning down!


----------



## laterwagged (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for stopping and putting it out, and its a worthy reminder for all...but lets be honest, the perps that left that fire burning are probably not going to see your PSA.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

The Rangerette that I know says that unattended camp fires make up the majority of the tickets that she writes. Followed closely by cutting green trees.


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

LSB said:


> The Rangerette that I know says that unattended camp fires make up the majority of the tickets that she writes. Followed closely by cutting green trees.



Good. Throw the book at them.


----------

